# Post your biggest saddleblanket!



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Just thought it might be cool to see some real saddleblankets...it's simple, I don't care if you caught it, gigged it, or took it off the neighborhood pier rat's stringer- post your biggest flounder with weight and length (if possible).

Fish stories lie but pictures don't!

Here's my biggest gigged last December before a front blew in at about 2:00 AM...over mud/shell bottom in 2 feet of water, 27" and 9 1/2 lbs. I think I had to check my pants after I put her on the stringer


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Can someone flip the first one for me? Thanks in advance...here's another pic.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Hate when that happens I guess if I had one of a flounder we have two upside down pics.. ha
That's the biggest I ever saw


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats huge and a pretty one too


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Flip


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow!! That's one of the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

It's was a bigin!! Caught on an 8inch chickenboy lure!! 
I've actually never caught one over 20 inches!! I catch them often too!!

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

My biggest was 23 flat, no pics, but she was pretty. I lost a huge one day at SWP during the run, 3 years ago. I would be willing to bet it was the state record.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

That's a nice fish my biggest was 24 and 6 pounds but I don't have a picture . I'd get a replica made of that one .


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Biggest so far on the Tortuga....


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

It's been so long since I hooked a flounder. I'm not sure maybe 02-03?? Man I need to find a new place to catch flounder!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

My biggest is 26" my nephews is 27 1/2" rod and reel both on chickenboys 4" shrimp. Mines first.


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

*my best*

27 3/4" 8.4lbs on the gig. Mt best rod and reel flounder went 26" and 6 and half pounds


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

nice slabs for sure.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag:

In the first picture(taking by Ed SNYDER) is one flounder catch by me on jig at ROLLOVER PASS,but i don't measure and weight the fish.

In the second is another flounder catch by me at ROLLOVER PASS fishing with spinning rod(10'),but with fly (CLOUSER MINNOW chartreuse-withe).The flounder was 24 inch,5.1 lb.


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

Me and a Flatty


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

Waterwolf and a Flatty


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

Lawnboy 750 and a Flatty


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

29 1/2" 9 1/2 LB


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

27" Rockport, 10/22/98


----------



## mcnuttjake03 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hahaha


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I've caught a few memorable flounder over the years. I target them year round with rod and reel using everything from 9" mullet in the winter to small paddle tails during spring. Most of my largest fish were in the 6-8# range. Looking for that 10+#'er. Largest this spring was 25" and 7#'s.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Not mine, but my buddy Billy Howell caught this one during the fall run last year in G-Town. She went over 9


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

My biggest is 6-1/2 lbs. My father in law in the pic below me, caught that one a couple weeks after the STAR ended. 8-1/2 lbs, over 28" long, both caught on paddle tails.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Can't remember the measurements. Just remember she was a nice fat flattie...

Artist formally know as Team CGR...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just for reference here is a 28" over 13 lb flounder....

They don't get much longer but do get thicker

This one got bigger than the state record in captivity...

Photo is of Chester Moore at the UTMI in Aransas Pass


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I've seen the replica of the fish Chester is holding. Incredibly thick fish that looks almost unreal. Don't have a picture but caught one many years ago behind Rollover Pass that was 8 lbs without head and guts. 24" long without the head and 4" thick where I cut it off. Never thought to weigh it before cleaning or take a pic. Young and dumb!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

It got away, Christmas Bay.....


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

My fishing buddy Slayer21 and I were out looking for trout and had this one inhale his fatboy. He knows the measurements, I don't remember, but it pulled his boga 9.5#.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Good lord, nice fish guys!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have nothing of that size to show. My biggest was 20", didn't weigh it but it sure ate good. 

Nice flatties!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

There are a lot of nice fish there....and a lot of fine eating.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

James Howell said:


> Good lord, nice fish guys!


x2 ... WOW ... !


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

About an inch and half....no boga needed


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## SwampTrout (Jun 14, 2013)

Caught in West Bay. If you look real close you can tell what i caught him on. Sorry I can't figure out how to get it rotated...


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Not a mammoth but still proud of her! 26 plus inches about 6 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Yum!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

reel yum


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

DID YOU SEE THAT ONE FLOUNDER DRINKING BEER??? o.0


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

*Haha!*



txbred said:


> reel yum


I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

patiently waiting for ocean kayaker to post...i think he may have us all beat.. for life. me and my buddies call him flounder guru. hes a top notch flat slayer.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

robolivar said:


> patiently waiting for ocean kayaker to post...i think he may have us all beat.. for life. me and my buddies call him flounder guru. hes a top notch flat slayer.


I know for a fact that he has a 10lb'er and numerous 6-8lb'ers.


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Some outstanding fish!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

bragwell said:


> I know for a fact that he has a 10lb'er and numerous 6-8lb'ers.


that guy eats, sleeps and breathes flounder. Hes also real cool when it comes to advice..


----------



## specs n sprigs (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's my heaviest 5 fish stringer, picture was from 2011 and weighed right at 27 pounds.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

I caught one 23" when I was 8. I never weighed it. Caught a 19" 2.5# last sunday


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Twins both 19"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

5 1/2lbs


16" flounder for reference next my biggest 25" over 6 1/2lbs. Drinking Diet Coke...he was a fatty flatty.


6 1/2lbs next to my Father in laws 6lbs


All caught with in a week of each other in Oct 2012.

Video of me catching a 6lbs last year trying to place in the STAR. Less then a foot of water, next to a oyster reef...and the GO-PRO does not do the fish justice. 17 keepers this day(keep 5 JrGw's)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Qdm5CmuAmHw#t=196


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Caught last fall in the Upper Laguna on Berkley Gulp....was so excited even though I had her on the Boga I didn't weigh her!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't caught any big flounder in a long time. In the early 90's I caught a 8 1/2# and 7# on the same day in Seabrook, but no pics. I caught this one at the dike a few years ago on accident while trout fishing, my reel backlashed and by the time I got it out, my jig had went to the bottom, I thought it was hung up until it started pulling drag, it was 26" but don't know what it weighed.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*Big boy*

something took a bit out of his tail.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*a couple more*

A few from the same night.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

.


----------



## t bone (Jul 30, 2010)

*25" 7 lbs*

Caught my flounder at Texas Oilmans last year won 1st in flounder.Then i weight it in for the Star and won 2nd place. 10 oz away from a new boat.I also won 3 chicken chit bingos in a row and won $ 750.00 in cash.What a weekend.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Not sure on weight or length but she was a big'un.


----------



## lurejunkee (Dec 1, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> .


Now that's what my plate would look like!


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

caught this one last night after the storm 23" 5.5lbs new personal best.

Like a Ninja!


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

29 3/4' On a bass assasin at Snake Island


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Justin_Time said:


> Not sure on weight or length but she was a big'un.


Wish you would have got the weight and length. By the picture it looks to be the biggest in this thread, and there are some monsters.


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Fall of 2012. Biggest was around 28" 9# or so


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

cory4408 said:


> 29 3/4' On a bass assasin at Snake Island


I don't see any gig marks, rod and reel state record is only 28" on southern flounder.


----------



## latex (Aug 11, 2013)

21" and a 24" first two cast of the morning. Then not another bite the rest of the day


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Big flounder*

Pics below are all fish either me or my customers gigged, and all of the fish in pics below were 9 pounds or more.

Pic #1-2 - 11 pounds, 30"
Pic #3 - 10 pounds, 28"
Pic #4 - 9 1/2 pounds, 28"
Pic #5 - 4 fish over 9 pounds on the same night
Pics#6-8 - more big flounder over 9 pounds

Capt. Rick Hammond


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

My biggest. Dont know the measurements but red was just under 28


----------



## 2ndSister (Jun 26, 2013)

Still in California. I'll be a Texas resident later this year. 53lb. isn't bad for a local halibut tho.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Amazing fish. Good job guys!


----------

